# Kim Kardashian my god....



## High_Gravity

Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.


----------



## PredFan

Say what you want, I always watched her with the sound off.


----------



## High_Gravity

PredFan said:


> Say what you want, I always watched her with the sound off.



I can understand that.


----------



## Noomi

High_Gravity said:


> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.



Except she has a small planet in her butt.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea...

... now dat's some mighty fine booty...

... don't cha know."


----------



## High_Gravity

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
Click to expand...


I love that, women with big asses are my thing.


----------



## Article 15

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
Click to expand...


It truly is a heavenly body.

I'd worship it.


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## martybegan

Serious curves.

36-24-36??? only if she's 5'3" 

To be honest though, she's into the brothas, so my pasty white ass'es chances go from 0.01% to 0.00%.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It truly is a heavenly body.
> 
> I'd worship it.
Click to expand...


Me too.


----------



## copsnrobbers

I find her disgusting, completely unattractive, a reality fucking slut, sorry fella's.


----------



## Swagger

copsnrobbers said:


> I find her disgusting, completely unattractive, a reality fucking slut, sorry fella's.



By that, I take it you're a woman?


----------



## Douger

15 years later


----------



## High_Gravity

Swagger said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find her disgusting, completely unattractive, a reality fucking slut, sorry fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that, I take it you're a woman?
Click to expand...


----------



## copsnrobbers

High_Gravity said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find her disgusting, completely unattractive, a reality fucking slut, sorry fella's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that, I take it you're a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


funny........ brb


----------



## copsnrobbers

That's what I'm talkin about!
Emily Meynard is hot!


----------



## High_Gravity

copsnrobbers said:


> That's what I'm talkin about!
> Emily Meynard is hot!



Shes ok, love Kims body though.


----------



## copsnrobbers




----------



## copsnrobbers

High_Gravity said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talkin about!
> Emily Meynard is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes ok, love Kims body though.
Click to expand...


Emily is a total 10... I'll take a look for a pic of her bod..


----------



## High_Gravity

copsnrobbers said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talkin about!
> Emily Meynard is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes ok, love Kims body though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emily is a total 10... I'll take a look for a pic of her bod..
Click to expand...


Not bad, she is not but I like the thickness. I like my women with hips and a nice thick ass.


----------



## MadnessMan

Too bad she's going out with Kanye now, such a waste. 
*
Promotional link removed. -theDoc*


----------



## theliq

High_Gravity said:


> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.



You reckon Grav !!!!,shit I know you have better taste,a Body is one thing,but you'r forgetting you have to wake up and talk to her in the morning......Thanks Grav but on this femme....NO THANKS.steve


----------



## daveman

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
Click to expand...


Not seeing the downside here.


----------



## High_Gravity

theliq said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You reckon Grav !!!!,shit I know you have better taste,a Body is one thing,but you'r forgetting you have to wake up and talk to her in the morning......Thanks Grav but on this femme....NO THANKS.steve
Click to expand...


You don't have to fall in love and marry every woman you find attractive.


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not seeing the downside here.
Click to expand...


Me either.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
Click to expand...


i would love to have my Rocket land there.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

copsnrobbers said:


> I find her disgusting, completely unattractive, a reality fucking slut, sorry fella's.



so you like Rosanne.....nothing wrong with that.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

copsnrobbers said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talkin about!
> Emily Meynard is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes ok, love Kims body though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emily is a total 10... I'll take a look for a pic of her bod..
Click to expand...


she would be better if she had some meat on her.....she is pretty though.....


----------



## Sherry

Ok HG, Kim's versus Kris's new squeeze...which one has the better ass??


----------



## uscitizen

I liked the second one from the left in the date a cougar ad that popped up on here.


----------



## hortysir

theliq said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You reckon Grav !!!!,shit I know you have better taste,a Body is one thing,but you'r forgetting *you have to wake up and talk to her in the morning.*.....Thanks Grav but on this femme....NO THANKS.steve
Click to expand...



Bullshit, too


----------



## GWV5903

High_Gravity said:


> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.



I like meat with my potatoes and...


----------



## Oddball

Good grief, Charlie Brown.

Won't be 10 years before gravity takes over and she'll owe her body to better bridge building technology.


----------



## theliq

Oddball said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown.
> 
> Won't be 10 years before gravity takes over and she'll owe her body to better bridge building technology.



Yeah,but with OUR GRAVity giving her the once over that may come sooner that she thinks.steve


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sherry said:


> Ok HG, Kim's versus Kris's new squeeze...which one has the better ass??



ill go with the top photo.....but the way they are positioned has a lot to do with it......


----------



## High_Gravity

Sherry said:


> Ok HG, Kim's versus Kris's new squeeze...which one has the better ass??



Judging from those pics it looks like Kris's girl has her beat, although I would need to see more of her.


----------



## High_Gravity

Oddball said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown.
> 
> Won't be 10 years before gravity takes over and she'll owe her body to better bridge building technology.



That may be true but for right now she is still smoking hot.


----------



## PredFan

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
Click to expand...


I want to move to that planet.


----------



## PredFan

copsnrobbers said:


> That's what I'm talkin about!
> Emily Meynard is hot!



Meh, looks like your average rail-thin store mannikin. Nothing the least bit impressive there.


----------



## PredFan

copsnrobbers said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talkin about!
> Emily Meynard is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes ok, love Kims body though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emily is a total 10... I'll take a look for a pic of her bod..
Click to expand...


That's better, however, can't match Kim's curves.


----------



## PredFan

Oddball said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown.
> 
> Won't be 10 years before gravity takes over and she'll owe her body to better bridge building technology.



Gravity applies to everyone sooner or later.


----------



## Article 15

Oddball said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown.
> 
> Won't be 10 years before gravity takes over and she'll owe her body to better bridge building technology.



She's about to turn 32.

Chics in their early 20's would kill for that body.

Slap yourself.


----------



## Oddball

I don't know any chicks who would kill for a butt the size of Montana.


----------



## PredFan

Oddball said:


> I don't know any chicks who would kill for a butt the size of Montana.



I think you probably do.

They would be the women whos butts are the size of Texas.


----------



## masquerade

I couldn't give a fat Kardashian ass for her or her sisters ... their existence means little to nothing.  But, she does have a luscious set of breasts I wouldn't mind nuzzling my face in.


----------



## PredFan

Like I said earlier, I occasionally watch her show with the sound off.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
Click to expand...


Real men like women with curves


----------



## Harry Dresden

Article 15 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, Charlie Brown.
> 
> Won't be 10 years before gravity takes over and she'll owe her body to better bridge building technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's about to turn 32.
> 
> *Chics in their early 20's would kill for that body.*
> 
> Slap yourself.
Click to expand...


so would i....


----------



## Harry Dresden

masquerade said:


> I couldn't give a fat Kardashian ass for her or her sisters ... their existence means little to nothing.  But, she does have a luscious set of breasts I *wouldn't mind nuzzling my face in.*



me too....


----------



## Zander

Amazing what airbrushing can do. I've seen Kim in person. She's a cow.


----------



## Eaglewings

Zander said:


> Amazing what airbrushing can do. I've seen Kim in person. She's a cow.


 

Well said, although I think you just popped a few fantasy balloons on this thread ..

In 15 years she is going to need a crane to lift  it all up...


----------



## techieny

Noomi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand her but that body is on point, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she has a small planet in her butt.
Click to expand...


Uranus


----------



## Zander

Kim is a major disappointment in person...I've seen her on multiple occasions. 

She's airbrushed in every image you see. It's a carefully crafted image that knocks an inch off here, adds an inch there...Sadly, in reality, she doesn't even have a pretty face - even when she's wearing 50lbs of pancake make-up. She uses BONDO  as her base coat. She's got pimples all over her face and hair on her back and tits. The girl is a disgusting mess....here she is before and after the airbrush. Keep in mind - she is in heavy bondo make-up in both.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is what she really looks like......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and her sisters....don't get me started on that giant one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bottom line: She's a tramp who's claim to fame is having a sex tape. Pathetic.


----------



## Eaglewings

Airbrushing is the worst thing for these young teen girls trying to live up to, and never will because it is all fake. 
Sorry if this is a no girls aloud thread.


----------



## Zander

Eaglewings said:


> Airbrushing is the worst thing for these young teen girls trying to live up to, and never will because it is all fake.
> Sorry if this is a no girls aloud thread.



I agree. Why not celebrate real beauty? We are surrounded by it! Just turn on the Olympics and look at those gorgeous gals. No make up needed. No Air brushing.....I'd like to see a lot more of those types of role models for women instead of these vacuous twits like KK and her ilk....


----------



## copsnrobbers

Zander said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbrushing is the worst thing for these young teen girls trying to live up to, and never will because it is all fake.
> Sorry if this is a no girls aloud thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Why not celebrate real beauty? We are surrounded by it! Just turn on the Olympics and look at those gorgeous gals. No make up needed. No Air brushing.....I'd like to see a lot more of those types of role models for women instead of these vacuous twits like KK and her ilk....
Click to expand...


I made mention I did not care for KK... I should have describe why as you have.

I also think she's an idiot and a tramp and should not have been made a reality star. She's the west coast Jersey Girl..


----------



## PixieStix

Zander said:


> Kim is a major disappointment in person...I've seen her on multiple occasions.
> 
> She's airbrushed in every image you see. It's a carefully crafted image that knocks an inch off here, adds an inch there...Sadly, in reality, she doesn't even have a pretty face - even when she's wearing 50lbs of pancake make-up. She uses BONDO  as her base coat. She's got pimples all over her face and hair on her back and tits. The girl is a disgusting mess....here she is before and after the airbrush. Keep in mind - she is in heavy bondo make-up in both.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what she really looks like......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her sisters....don't get me started on that giant one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: She's a tramp who's claim to fame is having a sex tape. Pathetic.



Oh my

Celebrities Before and After Photoshop - Chill Out Point


----------



## Eaglewings

Zander said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbrushing is the worst thing for these young teen girls trying to live up to, and never will because it is all fake.
> Sorry if this is a no girls aloud thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Why not celebrate real beauty? We are surrounded by it! Just turn on the Olympics and look at those gorgeous gals. No make up needed. No Air brushing.....I'd like to see a lot more of those types of role models for women instead of these vacuous twits like KK and her ilk....
Click to expand...


I agree Zander~ and well said! I am so impressed with the Olympics and their ability to push their bodies to the limits. 
Sad thing is the paparazzi  doesn't make money chasing them so it is short lived, and the scandals with big boobs and butts  continue on..


----------



## uscitizen

and the scandals with big boobs and butts continue on..

I knew politics would get in this thread somehow


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zander said:


> Amazing what airbrushing can do. I've seen Kim in person. She's a cow.


well she is better looking then most of cows i see around me..... believe me...


----------

